# 5020/Ae8000 projector help



## robotj (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm new here to the forums and just began my HT project. I have a few projector questions that have me stumped but first here are some stats...

Room size: 15'2" wide with 11'10" from back wall to screen wall
Viewing from a single row at ~10ft and aiming for a 90-100" screen
Ambient light: should be non existent. Walls and ceiling are flat black.
Looking at either the AE8000 or the 5020ube

I'm a bit confused by the projector central calc but is 11 ft much too short of a throw for for these projectors? It looks as if it is possible but I'm concerned about the picture being overly bright. I've read that ideally you would want a min of 13-14' throw to avoid brightness issues but have also read people running the same distance no problem? 

I'm still in research mode and trying to get my ducks in a row before I make any big purchases in the coming months.

Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have always found that the best way to figure out mounting information on projectors is to visit the manufacturer's site and download the manual. They have the most accurate information. I believe you can find both Panasonic and Epson in our Video Projection Vendor List. :T


----------

